# HP gain



## Orange06 (Feb 18, 2013)

New here and just a question. I'm debating about putting some mods on my goat (worth the money or not). All I want to do is to put high flow cats on the factory headers and probably a Ebrock or Magnum supercharger on. Just asking for a ballpark figure. How many horses and TQ do you think I would gain?
Goat is 06 automatic.
Thank You.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You will gain what the superchargers website says.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll be around 450 RWHP with a Maggie and a real (not the canned one) tune. Be prepared to throw in more money for drivetrain and suspension upgrades though too. Properly done using shop labor expect to spend close to 10 grand


----------

